# Interesting article in my local paper



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

*"Unwanted pups’ rescuer needs help finding homes*
By ANDREW JOHNSON Staff Writer, (609) 272-7238

MULLICA TOWNSHIP - Miki Carlamere's big heart has landed her in the doghouse.

Most people would find one puppy hard to take care of. Carlamere took in close to 40 early this month, unwanted dogs vanned up from South Carolina and Alabama. Now she has police, a local zoning officer and neighbors breathing down her neck to make the dogs disappear.

"I completely sympathize with my neighbors," Carlamere said of two who have complained to police about noise. "After this, I don't want to see another dog."

Carlamere, 21, says she has been picking up strays since she was 10 years old. She used to make her mom stop the car to pick up lost dogs. She says she is used to having a dozen puppies at any time at her Moss Mill Road home. They sleep in her house. She and her husband, Hannibal, take care of them.

But nothing has been like this.

She says she can barely find time to clean for 30-plus dogs. Including the dogs she already had before the new arrivals, nearly 50 dogs were at her property 10 days ago, she said.

Carlamere said she knew a mistake was made when a large van arrived April 10 at midnight. It was filled with crates and crates of pups.

One immediate problem was four adult dogs she didn't expect, included in the mix. Adult dogs are harder to adopt out, she says. Also, she says, a Bayonne rescue worker backed out of a deal to take half of the dogs.

Carlamere says that no matter what, she feels responsible for finding a good home for all the dogs - the reason she took them in was to prevent their euthanasia.

Carlamere has struggled to find homes so far. She still has 33 dogs. Police have made two trips to check out noise complaints.

Zoning Officer Tom Sandman also has stopped by. Sandman says Carlamere is a sweetheart and the dogs are cute and healthy. But he says Carlamere does not have a kennel license. That means Sharpie, Dolly, Captain, Dillinger, Cowboy, Sarge, Chuffy and the rest of them have to leave their temporary home.

The puppies currently spend their days playing in goat pens in Carlamere's backyard.

"She needs help," Sandman said.

A mother and daughter stopped by Carlamere's house Thursday, to check out the cute canines.

Carlamere says she normally works by word of mouth and people stopping by. She also posts her available dogs on the Web site Petfinder.org.

Others now are trying to help Carlamere unload her small pound.

Atlantic County SPCA President Nancy Beall has used her contacts to help.

Sandie Halbruner, shelter manager of Beacon Animal Rescue in Upper Township, took four puppies.

She says the Southern dogs are unbelievably adorable: "When they bark, they say, 'Hey y'all.'"

Anyone interested in adopting the puppies can e-mail Carlamere at [email protected]"


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Goodness, it sounds like she is in a little over her head.... but her heart is in the right place... I'm glad the SPCA is trying to help....


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Awe, I really wish we could take in another dog right now. She has a big heart.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

thats amazing.. i hope they all get adopted out


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Poor little thing, she really has her hands full doesn't she.....and to have everyone breathing down her back when all she's trying to do is help. To bad more people didn't breath down Siliski's back and maybe she would of been shut down sooner.......I too am glad to hear the SPCA is trying to help her. I know that the Humane Society here wouldn't lift a finger to help her.....


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

That really is a great thing.


----------

